# New Mason Fom Helotes #1429



## gilv (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello all. New, 52 yo EA from Helotes Lodge. Finally got down to becoming a Mason. Proud to be part of such a great brotherhood.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats Brother and welcome!!


----------



## JTM (Sep 15, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the Masons of Texas forum, we're glad that you are here with us.

Congratulations upon your recent initiation into this fraternity!!


----------

